# أبحث عن مراكز تدريب إلكترونيات أو إتصالات فى مصر



## إلكترونيكس (21 ديسمبر 2007)

_السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ,,, وكل عيد أضحى وأنتم بخير وسعاده وسلام _
_بعدما عانيت الامرين فى العثور على مركز للتدريب على الالكترونيات والاتصالات ويعطى_
_شهاده توصيه محترمه ولم أجد : فقررت أن أعرض مشكلتى على الاعضاء هنا _

_أريد عنوان مركز محترم لتدريب الالكترونيات الصناعيه أو الاتصالات فى مصر_
_وهل يمكن التدريب فى ألكاتيل أو فودافون فى مصر ؟؟؟_
_وهل يمكن التدريب فى سيمنس ؟؟؟_

_أما ان هذه الشركات تعتمد فقط على المعارف الشخصيه فى التدريب !!!!!_
_صراحه انا لا أملك واسطه وأريد فعلا التدريب الجاد وبدون أجر طبعا وممكن أدفع كمان_
_لكن فى النهايه أريد تدريب متميز وشهاده معتمده وموثقه تتيح لى دخول سوق العمل _
مع العلم إنى مهندس إلكترونيات وإتصالات وأريد العمل فى مجال ال Gsm أو التحكم الالى


أتمنى التفاعل مع الموضوع
وشكرا جزيلا لكم مقدما 

وتحياتى لكم ,,,


----------



## الحسام (30 ديسمبر 2007)

للرفع=======


----------



## mr_safwt (31 ديسمبر 2007)

انا فى نفس المشكلة اعرف مراكز كتير بس مش عارف مستواها كويس ولالا

بس اللى متهيلىء ان مستواة كويس والله اعلم
هو المركز القومى للاتصالات


----------



## إلكترونيكس (2 يناير 2008)

شكرا على الردود 
وننتظر من يعرف حقيقه
انا أعرف فى الكنترول فقط ( دون بوسكو )
لكن فى الالكترونيات خاصه لا أعرف للاسف


----------



## حاتم الطائى2007 (4 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
اتوسم اني لدي رد على استفسارك فقد ذهبت الى مجموعة مراكز للتدريب على الالكترونيات منها:
1-مركز التكنولوجيا العالى فى جامعة القاهرة مبنى اعدادي وهذا يضم العديد من كورسات الالكترونيات
2-مركز العالمية للدكتور احمد بهجت فى اول شارع متفرع يمين من شارع مصدق فى الدقى من ناحية محي الدين ابو العز
3-شركة باناسونيك
4-يوجد مركز فى الهرم بس مش فاكر اسمه


----------



## Tamer Galal (27 فبراير 2010)

سوجد مركز مصرى امريكى الان فى مصر للتدريب على نظم شبكات الالياف الضوئية ويمنح شهادة امريكية
اسم الموقع : www.fiberme.net


----------

